# Nano Gravel Cleaner



## sr20det (1 Aug 2012)

Dennerle Nano Gravel Cleaner
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/fish/wate ... ing/184165

vs


JBL AquaEx 10-35 Nano Gravel Cleaner
http://www.swelluk.com/aquarium/cleanin ... 46642.html

Anyone used either?

I have one but its pretty big and would take out most water in like 15seconds in a nano.  So need something smaller narrow to get round a tank.

Any recommendations?

Many Thanks


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (1 Aug 2012)

Save yourself the money, and use a bit of hose. Just be careful with shrimp and fish


----------



## sr20det (1 Aug 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Save yourself the money, and use a bit of hose. Just be careful with shrimp and fish


And suck up all my gravel? Molar clay is so light it will suck up faster then debris. Hence,  the jbl has a mesh system leaving gravel. Sure I could DIY something. But by the time I have thought the bits and tools to make my own would have spent 10+ I would have thought.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (1 Aug 2012)

I use it on my aqua soil a piece of cake.
Just keep it a little off the surface. 

Adapt and overcome my friend, Adapt and overcome.


----------



## sr20det (1 Aug 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> I use it on my aqua soil a piece of cake.
> Just keep it a little off the surface.
> 
> Adapt and overcome my friend, Adapt and overcome.



I can see debris 1cm into the substrate. So I really need to ruffle the substrate to get things dis-lodged.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (1 Aug 2012)

Tape some cocktail sticks to the end and stir it up as you go along? ADAPT!


----------



## sr20det (3 Aug 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Tape some cocktail sticks to the end and stir it up as you go along? ADAPT!



Its an option, but something long term, reliable, and solid.  As metioned, if I had some pipes laying about would have given it a go, but dont.  And look for a mesh size that allows debris to pass but stops gravel.

For whats cost £10-13 Its just seems the aggro involved and cost better off buying off the shelf.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (3 Aug 2012)

I found pipes more easily worked, as the rigidity of the plastic pipe of the 'Gravel cleaner' makes manoeuvring around obstacles quite difficult. 

But your choice


----------



## sr20det (3 Aug 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> I found pipes more easily worked, as the rigidity of the plastic pipe of the 'Gravel cleaner' makes manoeuvring around obstacles quite difficult.
> 
> But your choice



A narrow pipe with its bending ability is apealing.  Same time, something more custom might work better.

The Dennerle is narrow and long

The JBL has a mesh and covers more ground.

I would need some lilly pipe to make an intake, and some mesh of some sort.  Anyone got any they are will to send to me, lol


----------

